# How to fit basking/heat lamp to wooden vivarium?



## Yummyjaffacake

My local pet shop fitted me out with a 2' wooden viv with sliding glass doors for our new foot long royal python. I have googled my socks off but can't find experience with fitting screen cut outs to sit an exo terra basking/ heat lamp on.
I don't want ceramic bulb holder and cage on the inside as I find them ugly.
Does anyone know how you get those circular roof holes that are screened with metal mesh to sit a heat lamp on?
Thanks!


----------



## Hannah81

Get a drill and a hole cutter bit and cut a hole in the top. Get a piece of mesh from any diy shop and screw/nail it over the hole. Better from the inside but you may have to file any sharp edges a bit first. 

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Yummyjaffacake

That sounds simple enough but is there really no brand name mesh install kits? I have seen plenty of vivs with circular mesh in the wooden top side, do you know who makes those? I love throwing money at Internet shopping and waiting for the box of goodies!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Put this question on the equipment and the habitat page there may be some people on here who can 

Royals they don't actually need lighting as long as the room there in gets a little light, there's no benefit as their nocturnal, a heat mat is good enought as long as the mat is on a stat then its all good, that's how I keep all mine :2thumb:


----------



## F4llenAng3l

Yummyjaffacake said:


> My local pet shop fitted me out with a 2' wooden viv with sliding glass doors for our new foot long royal python. I have googled my socks off but can't find experience with fitting screen cut outs to sit an exo terra basking/ heat lamp on.
> I don't want ceramic bulb holder and cage on the inside as I find them ugly.
> Does anyone know how you get those circular roof holes that are screened with metal mesh to sit a heat lamp on?
> Thanks!


My suggestion would be to use mesh covers that you would use for a PC tower, like these for instance..

Computers/Tablets & Networking > Computer Components & Parts > Fans, Heatsinks & Cooling > Fan Grills & Filters | eBay


----------

